# Corydoras compatibility



## pkppv (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, so I'm well aware that corys are a shoaling fish, and I know from experience that they are very happy and active in groups. Sadly my tank was stricken by disease and only one corydora remains. He is slow but seems fully recovered and I think he needs some new friends. Problem is, I can't find the same species of Cory anywhere. Will he still form a shoal with another species? He is gray and spotted but not of a common breed.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Gray and spotted... That sounds like the Peppered cory, but I'm not sure. If you take a pic, someone might be able to ID it. I don't know if Different species of Cory will group together, but I know my leopard Danio didn't group in with my pearl Danios. Well, I hope it works out.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

corys dont tend to group with other corys i have had first had experience with this. I have three what i think are bronze corys and i bought them together cause i could only afford three and i want to buy three more but they have been in there 3 months with no others of their kind and im afraid they wont group. I bought 1 juli cory and they ignored him or her. I definitely have 2 females and a male so i want to breed them eventually.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Well there are several kinds of cories that are grey or silver, and spotted.... Would love to see a picture! And check liveaquaria.com They sell several species, maybe your's is there?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go to aquabid.com......there you will find at least 20 different species of cories.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

If you have a local Wal-Mart that carries fish they typically stock Bronze and Peppered Cories.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Personally, I'd never go to Wal-mart for fish. They always look terrible, and in my early fishkeeping days, they tended to die rather quickly.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Earthsiege said:


> Personally, I'd never go to Wal-mart for fish. They always look terrible, and in my early fishkeeping days, they tended to die rather quickly.


I have had the exact opposite experience with my local Wal-Mart. The tanks are always clean and ick free. I would say about a quarter of the fish in my tank came from Wal-Mart and they have all been fine.


----------



## JasonR (Jun 9, 2011)

Corrys will shoal together I have 11 corys which consist of 5 different species and they all Hang out together, the only acception seems to be the Pygmy corys although that may be due to the size difference plus Pygmy are more of a mid water fish I believe


----------

